# Boas > Anacondas >  Good News!!!!!!!!

## fflamingmoe

I just got back from City Hall in North Bay. Ontario.Ii is legal to own any snake or reptile that is not protected :Good Job: even nile crocks lol :Wag of the finger:

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well thats good i guess lol.  Don't let anyone else know about the croc part tats the last thing we need.  ALthough that would be interesting.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pandora

You didn't have to go all the way to North Bay for that... unless you live there, of course. lol

----------


## mainbutter

The thing about a crocodilians is they will likely outlive you, and it can be hard to find another home for one!

----------


## fflamingmoe

No no i dont have a nile crock i just thought it was funny of them to mention it. :Surprised:

----------


## fflamingmoe

I think owning a big crocodile would be inapproprate for the most part and give us reptile owners a bad name if some one lost there life by being stupid. :Weirdface:

----------

